# WHY oh Why are GP's such arses!!???



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Aplogies in advance for my rant!!!! 
But I have just paid thousands of pounds for DE treatment in Russia only to come home and discover I did not have enough supply of HRT until the pregnancy test next week.... I have been to see my GP who point blank refused to prescribe me any additional medication to help- not even a private prescription? I am gobsmacked at his attitude!!
When I said that the fact I did not have enough medictaion may compromise the chance of the emryos implanting- he just said well thats not my concern, it was your choice to take private treatment abroad!!!
I wanted to punch him!!!
Especially as the whole reason I am having to seek fertility treatment in the first place is the fact the NHS hospital gave me an infection after a D & C that knackered my fallopian tubes!!!
I have contacted my UK fertility clinic- hopefully they can help out

I am never going to see him again I feel its very unfair
Karen very cross


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

what a ass!  

hopefully your clinic will be better!  

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Dear Lesbo_mum

Thanks for the message!

I still cant believe he is soo unhelpful

karen x

P.S. dont lose anymore weight- you both look lovely on your photos!!


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Change GPs- is there a female GP in the practice they tend to be more HRT friendly. 
Good luck Karen


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Karen.. I wish the clinic's thought like that  

We are getting our Gp referal from a female Dr at my surgery as i know my own male GP is a ass and will probably refuse due to our sexuality so im going to see a female Dr i have seen before re gyno issues and knows about me and DP.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Em - I agree with Karen, you both look lovely in your wedding photo :0)  (which one are you by the way?)  You don't look like you need to lose another 34 lb!!

Karen - sorry your gp is such an ass, hope you manage to find a more sympathetic gp at the surgery

P x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Pippi.. Thanks it was the best day of my life but it went so fast!! Im the one on the right with the bobbed hair. im about a stone lighter now than i was in that pic. slowly getting there my BMI was 43 so i've already lost alot i know im never gonna be a size 10 but if i can get my BMI near 30 im hoping they'll be happy at the clinic.


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Best of luck with that then Em.  Is that all you're waiting for before starting tx?  Are you or your dw going to carry the baby?  I guess if it's you worrying about weight then it must be you duurrr!!

pippi x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah its me who wants to carry the baby DW says it totally freaks her out the thought of having something growing inside her! We are going to New York in December so wont be starting tx until we are back as DW is convinced i shouldnt take the chance of flying pg should we be so lucky as to fall pg by then! i'd like to do a cycle in December if its possible.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi All
just for your info I had a high BMI 36/37 and got it down to 35, and my clinic in Sheffield were happy with that and I had 2 cycles of full IVF at a BMI of 35. my BMI has now gone back up to 36/37 but I am having DE treatment abroad and the clinics overseas dont seem to be bothered about BMI I have never been asked!!.
I have already had 3 kids naturally and my BMI has always been above 30 

Karen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Fingers crossed for this cycle karen - when are you testing?  So if this tx ends in a twin pregnancy that means you'll have 5 children, wow!!  So jealous, I would love to have lots of kids but don't think dh will let me lol.  He says the next one is the last one but we'll see......

Em - it freaked me out a bit when I was pg with Luke.  Especially when I was quite far along and he was wriggling like a little worm and you could see the outline of his arms and legs!!  Very wierd.  So worth it though :0)  Probably right about waiting til after your trip to NY - at least you can relax and enjoy yourselves.  And you've got time on your side so I guess there's no mad rush.

P xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Karen im looking to have tx at the Esperance and they have told me they will treat me with BMI over 30 infact they didnt have a max BMI but would prefer me to have my BMi within the "normal" range. im gonna give it a shot! Hope this cycle goes well for you!  

Pippi Im really looking forward to having something wriggling around inside me cant wait   I know i have my age on my side but i really have no patience i just want to get started... one of my friends is in labour right now as we speak... i wish it was me!!!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Pippi

Testing on the 5/6th my GP did give me a blood test slip to take to our hospital to get a pregnancy blood test done, wouldnt do it on NHS though, its a private form so it will cost me £60!!!!!
I am also going to do a first response test on Sunday. If Im PGT, it should show up by then!
Are you doinga blood test or home kit?
Karen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

£60 for a blood test?!  It's so depressing how everything costs a fortune when you're going through fertility treatment isn't it?  It'll be worth it though.  Fingers crossed for you on Sunday ++++

I was going to wait until Friday (day 14 post IUI) but got impatient and tested this morning and it was BFN :0(  Completely gutted as I thought it had worked this month.  Going back to clinic for review as we can't afford £1k every month when the success rates are so low.  

Em - I know what you mean, I'm soooooo impatient too!  Don't envy your friend being in labour though, it really hurts  

P xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

£60 is steep... everything in regards to tx is so expensive isnt it!!

Sorry you got a BFN are u 100% its def a BFN?  

Which clinic are u with?

My friend had her little boy at 8.36am this morning 7ib 12oz she's called him Jackson Elwood. im not sure on the name


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Aaah, I like the name!  

Fairly sure it's a BFN, the test is 84% accurate on day 12 and there wasn't even a hint of a line so it doesn't look good.  Still feel sick though, that's just not fair!!  Fingers crossed for next time.

We're at MFS in Manchester.  Not 100% happy with them but we can't move as they have our sperm lol!  Don't want to use a different donor as we want to use the same as with our son.

P xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

cant you move sperm from one clinic to another?


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Do you know, I never thought of that!!  Possibly, will look into it...... Our clinic seems to be much more expensive than others in the area so it might be worth moving it if we can.  

Thanks w4m - good luck with ttc naturally ++++ xx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Pippi & Lesbo_mum!

Oh sad for you for it not to have worked-...possibility it may still be a pos...... this trying to get preg business is not an exsact science it it!!!
Im on my 4th go and I thought I was super fertile and it would work on the first attempt...how wrong can ya be!!!
Im getting the blood test to confirm what ever the home test says.... I did get pregnant naturally 3 years ago on the first month of trying, and when I tested it was neg, and then I tried aganin and it was a v faint pos, then another test was neg.... I was totally confused...so I know home tests can be hit and miss!! was a positive! but ( miscarried at 8 weeks )

karen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I know, I thought I was super fertile too - it was very easy last time! We naively presumed it would happen straight away second time round but it's turned out to be a bit more tricky.....!

Not long to go now. Best of luck with the hpt, I think they are generally fairly reliable (unfortunately!) so you should hopefully get an accurate answer if you don't test to early <ironic laugh>

P xxxx


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG !
BFP!!! 

did home test this morning ( first response)...
cant quite believe it!!!

Im still in shock

Im not having the hg test - its £60!!!

Karen xx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh Karen I am so pleased for you.  Congratulations  

Been secretly watching out for any news from you.  Bet you and DH are over the moon.  

Any idea when you may have an early scan? Or are you going to wait until the 12w NHS one? 

£60 is a bit steep for a blood test.  Can't believe your GP is being such a pain in the rear, mine wasn't hesitant at all in doing my blood tests and prescribing more drugs.

Love
Yxx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

congrats karen!!! here's to hoping you have a great next 8 months!!


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Wow Karen, what great news!!!  Congratulations  

pippi x


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the well wishes...  baby dust to every one... hope you get a BFP next time Pippi  
glad your Ok Y xx
will pay for any early scan, as my doc is such an **** and wont help me at all, by my consulatnt from Uk will help me...at a price!!!
xxx
Karen x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Early scan is def worth the money - it's great to see the little bean(s) before 12 weeks    Hopefully it'll be the last fertility-related cost for you!  At least for a while  

P x


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear your gp was so nasty Lily - that's nearly unbelievable, that he could be so horrible!!!   hugs


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

congratulations though!!


----------

